# Let's make a gasoline cut-off valve



## Norppu (Aug 6, 2021)

My new lawn mower does not have a faucet. There is a needle valve in the carburettor that is supposed to prevent the gasoline from flooding the carburettor and then running down into the oil pan.
I machine a faucet to prevent this from happening when the lawn mower is not in use.
I made the drawings with the FreeCAD and then I just machine the faucet.
Machining involves some precision turning, milling and drilling.








In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 6, 2021)

A usable idea where it's needed. I have several gasoline powered machines and a couple of standby generators. I make it a practice to cut off the gasoline as high as practical, then run the engine until it's dry. The reason for moving the valve as high as possible, away from the carb is (ir)regular maintenance. Running the carb dry is to keep down varnish build-up. The only machines that do not have this valve are the very small tanks like a chain-saw and weed eater where excess can be dumped out when finished. Since the machine only holds a cup or less when full, there isn't any enviromental concern. I like your idea except for location.

.


----------



## extropic (Aug 6, 2021)

Nice job on the valve and your videography is great.

I'm guessing that you used an O-ring at both ends of the Handle but I didn't notice any mention or view of O-rings. Did you use O-rings?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 7, 2021)

That's a very high class deal, I used to sell them at my shop for ~$5 for the plastic version. Let's see some pics of the mower....

John


----------



## Norppu (Aug 7, 2021)

extropic said:


> Nice job on the valve and your videography is great.
> 
> I'm guessing that you used an O-ring at both ends of the Handle but I didn't notice any mention or view of O-rings. Did you use O-rings?


Yes, there are actually three O-rings inside it.
One at the top, one at the bottom and yet another between the bottom washer and the M5 thread (there is a small chamfer).

I also noticed my failure to mention these O-rings. I have to be more careful with details like that. Without it, this valve still functions but it will drip too much to be of any paractical use.


----------



## Norppu (Aug 7, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> That's a very high class deal, I used to sell them at my shop for ~$5 for the plastic version. Let's see some pics of the mower....
> 
> John


Here You go!
The lawn mower itselt is a VERY plastic unit. Most of the components are made in the far-east.
I didn't want to start drilling holes to attach the valve somewhere so I decided to have it dangling in there. The gasoline tubing I used is pretty stiff so it dangles quite steadily in there.

Note that our lawn is in good proportion with the size of this lawn mower.


----------



## Alcap (Aug 7, 2021)

Enjoyed your video! It’s nice to have the speeds , feeds etc listed , being new to machining it helps people like me . Great way to drill the center of the valve using the body as a drill guide .


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Norppu said:


> My new lawn mower does not have a faucet. There is a needle valve in the carburettor that is supposed to prevent the gasoline from flooding the carburettor and then running down into the oil pan.
> I machine a faucet to prevent this from happening when the lawn mower is not in use.
> I made the drawings with the FreeCAD and then I just machine the faucet.
> Machining involves some precision turning, milling and drilling.
> ...


Love your content, and the drawings are excellent!  I'll be watching your videos too.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice,  Thanks for sharing!


----------

